# Abandoned RR.. incomplete but useful



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.abandonedrails.com/default.aspx 

Here is a list of some of the obsolete RR in the US

Manfred


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I would not say they where obsolete more like abandoned or merged with other RRs. Later RJD


----------

